# Life, Death & Bialys: A Father/Son Baking Story



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Life, Death & Bialys: A Father/Son Baking Story by Dylan Schaffer

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cape Chef, didn't your grandfather bake bagels and bialys?


----------

